# cambelt change intervals



## gandan (Aug 3, 2009)

can anyone clear up confusion over cambelt change intervals for fiat ducato 110bhp engine 2004 .what are mileage or time periods ie onefiat manual states 72000 miles or 5years another says 6 years or 180000 miles


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MHF!

72000 or 5 years.

Mine is 4.5 years and I changed it before a recent long trip. Oh for the days before emission controls of a non-interference engine. Personally I think all interference vehicle engines (which I guess are all those in production nowadays) should have chaincams mandated 

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

My Fiat handbook says 4 years, the Autodata book (the mechanics bible) says 5 years. You pays your money and takes your chance. Personally I had ours done at just over 4 years and 22.000 miles, I couldn't justify taking the risk of an overseas breakdown and a huge engine rebuild account for the sake of a couple of hundred quid spent now against earning another years interest on the money. You'll have to do it soon so you may as well bite the bullet now and have some peace of mind instead of the paltry interest.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Cambelt Change interval*

Without prejudice...

After my experience with my VW Type 4, where a cam belt change after the recommended time limit (4 years) but with only 37000 on the clock, turned up a cam belt that was shredded laterally (along the line of movement) - I would go for a 4 year maximum. The belt will still deteriorate chemically even though you are not doing the mileage in a motorhome.

Yes, it will be expensive relatively, but you want to see how much a new diesel engine will cost you if the cam belt fails.

That's one reason why I have a Merc, where the cam is chain-driven.

Smick


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The cambelt could have beeen on the vehicle for a year or more before it was registered which if it is being changed on a time basis I suppose should be taken into account. I read on the forum about an early cam belt failure where laying the vehicle up for the 3rd year was considered as a contributing factor.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*cambelt change*

If up to 4 years old I would renew it, even if it costs you £150 + ( parts & labour ), it will cost a lot more if it breaks.


----------

